# Yellowfin Tuna 2018?



## flounder (Nov 14, 2007)

Anyone have input on what's happened to the yellowfin tuna this year? Depleted? Blue water issue? Weather patterns?


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

flounder said:


> Anyone have input on what's happened to the yellowfin tuna this year? Depleted? Blue water issue? Weather patterns?


All I know is what happened to this one Sunday night!



The tuna are still there, they just seem to be quite a ways offshore at the moment, as the good water is there as well.


----------



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

Thats a beauty! How far out were ya when you caught that monster! What did he weigh?


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

34trip said:


> Thats a beauty! How far out were ya when you caught that monster! What did he weigh?


140 miles. Did not get to weigh him, had to core him to get him into the cooler. Guesstimates ran from 90lbs to 110lbs on the boat.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Here are a couple I caught in TX off of a drillship 140 miles out a few weeks ago. One at 93lbs and one at 75lbs. Tuna migrate all over the gulf. We always find them somewhere off of our floater rigs.


----------

